# Wrong Clock Speed



## cyberhash (Nov 2, 2017)

Just ran Gpu-Z 2.4.0 on my 1070 GTX and got a bit on an anomaly , on main screen it shows boost clock @ 1785mhz. When i run the render test the clock speed goes up to 1923mhz , i have not overclocked the card or changed the bios or anything like that. What would be giving the Bizarre reading ????


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2017)

Did you have the main window open while there was a strain on the GPU? Try opening 2 GPUz's, one running the render test ,and the second on the main page. I believe it's showing you it's current boost clock, I could be wrong though


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes this is completely normal and the way NVIDIA Boost works.

The "rated" boost clock that you see on the manufacturer website and on the main screen in GPU-Z is just a number that represents "typical" boost clock.

The sensors tab will show you realtime clocks, which are often higher than the rated boost clock.


----------



## cyberhash (Nov 2, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Did you have the main window open while there was a strain on the GPU? Try opening 2 GPUz's, one running the render test ,and the second on the main page. I believe it's showing you it's current boost clock, I could be wrong though






W1zzard said:


> Yes this is completely normal and the way NVIDIA Boost works.
> 
> The "rated" boost clock that you see on the manufacturer website and on the main screen in GPU-Z is just a number that represents "typical" boost clock.
> 
> The sensors tab will show you realtime clocks, which are often higher than the rated boost clock.




Thanks for clarifying that  . Been having problems gaming since win 10 fall update that feels like the video card is buffering movement and playing catchup on frames and mouse movement. Thought these readings would have implied that there was something wrong with the nvidia drivers and was somehow overclocking my card and causing the weird symptoms I'm having. As overclocking CPU's can create a similar type of lag.

Just that even at the manufacturers website , says that my card only reaches 1822mhz in max boost mode 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N1070G1-GAMING-8GD-rev-10#kf


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 2, 2017)

Think about 1822MHz Boost speed on website as "guaranteed".
Card NEVER goes there tho (unless temps/power limits are in play).
Even my GTX 780 Ti goes to 1020MHz without any OC on my part (and it can "boost" to 928MHz and has 875MHz base).

Your card is reaching that high speeds tho, it's not an error.


----------



## cyberhash (Nov 2, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Think about 1822MHz Boost speed on website as "guaranteed".
> Card NEVER goes there tho (unless temps/power limits are in play).
> Even my GTX 780 Ti goes to 1020MHz without any OC on my part (and it can "boost" to 928MHz and has 875MHz base).
> 
> Your card is reaching that high speeds tho, it's not an error.



Thanks for that. I'm really trying to nail down what's causing the problems with my PC since the Fall CU , and thought these clock speeds could be a good starting point as they seemed way over what's quoted by the manufacturer. But if it's common then this is obviously not where my issue is arising from.

Thanks to all who have replied


----------



## Naki (Nov 4, 2017)

Contact Microsoft support? They have live text chat too.


----------



## cyberhash (Nov 4, 2017)

Naki said:


> Contact Microsoft support? They have live text chat too.



Thanks for the suggestion, but i will hold off and see what happens on patch Tuesday 7th November. Loads of people are having similar or identical issues to myself and with any luck MS will have worked on the issues and will deliver something on Tuesday


----------



## Naki (Nov 5, 2017)

No. Please note this cannot be the correct date.
Patch Tuesday is always on the 2nd Tuesday of each month. The 2nd/Tuesday day of the current week was still October (31st) and not November thus the next Patch Tuesday is supposed to be on the 14th of Nov, not next week.


----------

